# Greetings from across the globe



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

G'day  
Thought Id drop in and say hi, been watching this forum after some one in South Africa mentioned it, and boy I'm glade they did. You seem to be very freindly and helpful, so the question is :fiberglass or plastic ?? Which would you choose and why. I look forward to your replies,

Thanks
Gb1


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome GB1.

I fish around rocks and oysters and other hard structure - plastic for me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi GB1, and welcome to the forum. Yes my preference is also with the plastic. Fibreglass produces a beautiful hard and smooth finish which must be cleaner through the water. However the robust nature of the plastic will always get my vote, and their finish seems to be continuing to improve.
May we assume that GB stands for Great Britian?? Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT/X4kYAABhfgAASUCGgCpCCiAon6/+gIAB1EUek9RptTQAHqAbU0ImmmpoxDTEABoAgFxkHTlzRMsTJ5faVvhCjPIwYsxdzgSHjGCbwpPeXM5AOwnHyLQtkarNDqdQSSpCBXRUHEwDmT35c9wQbJcWNdFKBaHqjV8DFL/F3JFOFCQP9fiRg


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Gday GB1, welcome mate.


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys

The reason I ask is that I'm rather interested in the kayak that fishmatics has to do with, there sees to be lots good vibes and votes for it. and yes Gb1 stands for Great Britian

Cheers 
Gb1


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'dy GB1
Welcome aboard mate.

Does timber count?.

Apart from that - fibreglass for me. Easier to fix, proven hull performance, lighter, tougher than you might think and yes, faster too.


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Gb1

Good Question and very debatable.

As this topic can be extremely subjective I will offer the following:

Each has there own strengths and you need to decide what is the main purpose of you yak(90% use) then choose accordingly.

Today there are so many products on the market and once you have answered these questions there is a craft to fit 90% of your requirements. No craft will or can fulfill all, be it wood, glass-fibre, carbon-fibre, aluminium, plastic etc.

Is speed important?
Is strength important?
Where are you going to using the yak?
How much hatch space do you need?
How robust does the craft need to be?
How will you effect repairs?
Is your yak for fishing/recreational/racing/cruising?
What type of fishing are you going to be doing?
Where will you be fishing?
What is your launch site like?
Is price important?
Does the product have a history?
Is there local support for the product?
Is design efficiency important?
How practical is the craft?
Rudder/rudderless?
How important is that you remain dry?

I'm sure I've left a couple of questions out and hopefully the rest of the forum can add to this list.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cheers Fishmatics and everyone else, good list there and Im sure that it will point me in the direction of a composite kayak from South Africa  

GB1


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah G'Day GB1.. Welcome to the site. Good to see that AKFF is getting word of mouth in S Africa and Great Britain.

Mate, with all the crocs, sharks, savage dolphins, killer stingrays, sea snakes, drop bears and other such beasties here in Australian waters I wouldn't trust anything less than a steel hulled yak. Thats why I paddle my 'trusty rusty". She may weighh 2 tonnes but she hasn't let me down yet. Struth.

Matter of fact I was paddling under the Harbour Bridge just yesterday and a bloody great white shark took a bite of my yak - snapped the rudder clean orf he did. So I jumped in and wrestled the rudder out of his mouth and gave him a good kick in the snout with my blundstone boots - now that's the way to treat those sharks. Too right.

Anyway, good luck with the search for a yak that will stand up to the rigours of your local waters, but believe me mate, if you're coming 'down under' come and see me and I'll give you a lend of my barnacle encrusted steel battleyak. Bloody oath I will.

Cheers.

:shock: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard GB 

Have to agree with you mate the yak being put together by Fishmatics does look great.
Made in Seth Efrika, designed in AUS, sounds like a good combination to me 

Sounds as though the pricing on the kayaks is going to be very competitive as well 

Exciting stuff......


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davey G

thats my way of thinking...........dont let them steal anything them bl****y sharks.

The pricing no idea yet, but i must say it will be a good combination and hopefully i will be able to try one out next month in South Africa, planning a small trip buisness you know........ like hell, more like fishing........ 

cheers
GB1


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your winter............good idea to come to SA now,getting warmer by he day.....also check the forum out on http://www.kayaksportfishing.com......complete different way of fishing that us and the Ausie's, but have one thing in common "Yak fishing"


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been fishing from plastic but I really like the look of the Kaskazi Dorados. I reckon I could be converted to fibreglass in a second if there was anything available locally.

Waiting to see Fishmatic's final version.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome onboard GB1,

Good to have you with us, even better to know that Fishmatic's Yak has a global following now


----------

